# Descoberto o “gatilho” da erupção dos supervulcões



## Pixie (6 Jan 2014 às 19:29)

http://www.publico.pt/ciencia/noticia/descoberto-o-gatilho-da-erupcao-dos-supervulcoes-1618588


----------

